# Ogni sorta di



## Alessandro_Persia

Ciao,

qual è la formulazione corretta? Al *singolare *o al *plurale*?

- Vi potrai praticare ogni sorta di attività acquatiche.
- Vi potrai praticare ogni sorta di attività acquatica.

- C'era ogni sorta di persone.
- C'era ogni sorta di persona.

- Vendono ogni sorta di formaggi locali.
- Vendono ogni sorta di formaggio locale.

Grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Alessandro  

Secondo me è corretta la versione al plurale: 

- ogni sorta di attività acquatiche
- ogni sorta di persone
- ogni sorta di formaggi locali 

Prova a sostituire "sorta" con "genere" ... forse ti risulta più chiaro


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Anja,

sono d'accordo con te sugli esempi che hai corretto, però riguardo alla terza frase, penso che sarebbe meglio dire:

Vendono tutti i tipi / tutte le qualità di formaggio locale.
Oppure, in modo più semplice;
Vendono tutti i formaggi tipici della zona.

saluti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Spirit  vero, sono d'accordo ... non era un esempio felicissimo!


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Non che non sia d'accordo con voi, ma riuscite anche a darmi una spiegazione su perché la frase sui formaggi suona male? Un motivo/una regola? O vi pare più che altro una questione di sensibilità linguistica?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

se l'espressione "sorta di" vale "specie di, genere di, tipo di", ecc., essa è seguito da sostantivo plurale.
Quanto alla frase dei formaggi, a me suona benissimo anche " ... ogni sorta di formaggi tipici".
Ho poi l'impressione che con "tutti" il parlante si impegni all' "universalità", mentre con "ogni sorta" la totalità è presa un po' più "sotto gamba" (cioè meno sul serio).

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Grazie Giorgio, i tuoi commenti sono ancor più utili dei precedenti. Adesso mi aspetto soltanto che qualcuno contesti l'obbligo di far seguire il sintagma dal plurale... (e così saremmo d'accapo!).
Ho infatti trovato - benché più raramente - l'uso del singolare anche in testi di una relativa autorevolezza letteraria.


----------



## marco.cur

Per me andrebbero al plurale; formaggio può andare al singolare come sostantivo non numerabile, come latte, burro, pasta, legno etc.
Infatti formaggi sta per tipi di formaggio.


----------



## Azzurra

Personalmente, mi viene più naturale posporlo, quindi per me l'uso al plurale è scontato (ma non basta come prova del nove, è solo per portarti un esempio in più circa la percezione della frase):

Vi potrai praticare ogni sorta di attività acquatiche = Vi potrai praticare attività acquatiche di ogni sorta

C'era ogni sorta di persone = C'erano persone di ogni sorta

Vendono ogni sorta di formaggi locali = Vendono formaggi locali di ogni sorta

Un saluto!


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Grazie per tutti questi feedback (e scusate l'anglicismo: li adoro!).


----------



## deny80

Buongiorno, ho un conflitto fra la forma che mi sembra più giusta e quella che mi suona meglio. Voi direste:

- C'è stat*o* una sorta di progresso da...
- C'è stat*a* una sorta di progresso da...

?

Grazie


----------



## Lisacone

Io direi "C'è statA una sorta di progresso da..." perchè ti stai riferendo alla sorta di progresso non direttamente al progresso.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Deny 

Se posso contribuire ... puoi darci un po' di contesto in più? 

"Una sorta di" non mi pare una scelta corretta in abbinamento a "progresso".  
Personalmente trovo che abbia un tono dispregiativo: "c'è stata una specie di progresso ... uno pseudo-progresso ..."  
Forse intendi dire "C'è stato un certo progresso ..."?


----------



## Sempervirens

Alessandro_Persia said:


> Ciao,
> 
> qual è la formulazione corretta? Al *singolare *o al *plurale*?
> 
> - Vi potrai praticare ogni sorta di attività acquatiche.
> - Vi potrai praticare ogni sorta di attività acquatica.
> 
> - C'era ogni sorta di persone.
> - C'era ogni sorta di persona.
> 
> - Vendono ogni sorta di formaggi locali.
> - Vendono ogni sorta di formaggio locale.
> 
> Grazie!



Ciao Alessandro Così a prima vista direi che il nome introdotto dalla preposizione di ,nel caso in questione, nell'uso oscilla tra il plurale e il singolare.
E ho notato che con i nomi propri ricategorizzati spesso c'è la tendenza a lasciarli invariati(Vespa,Lambretta,Ciao,...).
Io prediligo il plurale, per spontaneità o per abitudine ( o per retorica?http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sillessi).
Nemmeno però vacillerei di fronte alla frase : Dal ferrivecchio si può trovare ogni sorta di metallo.

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

[





Sempervirens said:


> ... Nemmeno però vacillerei di fronte alla frase : Dal ferrivecchio si può trovare ogni sorta di metallo ...


Volendo trovare qualche logica nella scelta del plurale/singolare, provo a formulare una mia idea (sbagliata o meno …):

1. Singolare
_Dal ferrivecchio si può trovare ogni sorta di metallo: ferro, alluminio, rame, bronzo, ..._
In questo contesto, praticamente ogni "sorta" (ferro, alluminio, bronzo ...) corrisponde a un certo metallo (incluso diverse leghe).

2. Plurale
_Al mercato si può trovare ogni sorta di persone: alte, basse, magre, grasse, ..._
Qui invece, non è vero che ogni "sorta" (alta, bassa, magra, grassa ...) corrisponde a una certa persona (come Giorgio X, Anna Y, Luigi Z ...). Piuttosto ogni "sorta" include tante persone e nello stesso tempo cadauna persona può far parte di più "sorte". 

Ovviamente, anche nell'esempio di _metalli _potremmo assegnare un altro senso al termine “sorta”, p.e. metalli leggeri, pesanti, preziosi  ….  In tal caso, p.e. il _ferro_ non rappresenterebbe più una “sorta”, ma farebbe parte di _alcune sorte_ possibili (p.e. metalli pesanti e non preziosi) e quindi (almeno in teoria) sarebbe più adeguato dire “ogni sorta di _metalli_”. Insomma, forse la diversa/imprecisa/ambigua interpretabilità del termine “sorta” (ma anche _tipo, genere …_), in molti casi risulta in incertezza, oppure in una scelta _ad hoc_ o _per analogiam._

_(Credo che quello che sto tentando di dire sia “compatibile” anche con i post #6 e #8)_


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> [
> Volendo trovare qualche logica nella scelta del plurale/singolare, provo a formulare una mia idea (sbagliata o meno …):
> 
> 1. Singolare
> _Dal ferrivecchio si può trovare ogni sorta di metallo: ferro, alluminio, rame, bronzo, ..._
> In questo contesto, praticamente ogni "sorta" (ferro, alluminio, bronzo ...) corrisponde a un certo metallo (incluso diverse leghe).
> 
> 2. Plurale
> _Al mercato si può trovare ogni sorta di persone: alte, basse, magre, grasse, ..._
> Qui invece, non è vero che ogni "sorta" (alta, bassa, magra, grassa ...) corrisponde a una certa persona (come Giorgio X, Anna Y, Luigi Z ...). Piuttosto ogni "sorta" include tante persone e nello stesso tempo cadauna persona può far parte di più "sorte".
> 
> Ovviamente, anche nell'esempio di _metalli _potremmo assegnare un altro senso al termine “sorta”, p.e. metalli leggeri, pesanti, preziosi  ….  In tal caso, p.e. il _ferro_ non rappresenterebbe più una “sorta”, ma farebbe parte di _alcune sorte_ possibili (p.e. metalli pesanti e non preziosi) e quindi (almeno in teoria) sarebbe più adeguato dire “ogni sorta di _metalli_”. Insomma, forse la diversa/imprecisa/ambigua interpretabilità del termine “sorta” (ma anche _tipo, genere …_), in molti casi risulta in incertezza, oppure in una scelta _ad hoc_ o _per analogiam._
> 
> _(Credo che quello che sto tentando di dire sia “compatibile” anche con i post #6 e #8)_



Francis, ciao! Metallo o metalli può andare bene,certo. Il primo come nome di materia(incontabile). Il secondo come nome comune,al plurale per la distinzione dei tipi. 
I punti 6 e 8 di questo thread mi stanno bene e non li contesto con questo mio intervento. E forse la tua osservazione mi fa pensare che mi sto dando da fare come il cane che si morde la coda

Se dovessi usare la parola genere invece che sorta lo farei per focalizzare la distinzione della categoria più che la presenza fortuita di singoli metalli( e qui ricalco i passi di Giorgio).
Nel mio esempio trovo giustificata la forma singolare perché fa riferimento al nome di materia,e quindi va bene al singolare. Mi sembra che sorta+nome collettivo metallo stia quasi per assortimento di metalli,dove chiaramente in quest'ultima veste sintattica si esige la distinzione numerica mediante la forma plurale del nome comune _metalli_.

Per come la vedo io:

Ogni sorta di formaggio/formaggi=assortimento di formaggi,dal punto di vista di presenza casuale
Ogni genere di formaggi/formaggio= tutti i tipi di formaggio

E ,credo, se dicessi "Ogni sorta di ferro dal ferrivecchio" farei sì della tautologia e allo stesso tempo della vaga metalinguistica,ma non avrei timore di non essere compreso. 

Particolari  restrizioni le troviamo invece con quei complementi di specificazione dove la forma canonica vede il nome collettivo seguito dalla preposizione semplice di e il nome plurale di cose contabili: Un mazzo di fiori; Uno stormo di cicogne; Una mandria di puledri; Un gregge di pecore; Un gruppo di persone;...  Cosa che non credo rientri nel nostro caso specifico,visto che la forma "due sorte di metallo/metalli" non dovrebbe far parte del corollario linguistico dell'italiano che conosco io. 

Possiamo però dire "Due generi di ..."   Tal cosa ci fa riflettere sull'identità dei sostantivi sorta e genere,e loro usi. 

Saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici,
Il vecchi Zingarelli, dopo aver operato l'equazione _sorta = specie, qualità, genere_, mi dà gli esempi seguenti: _ogni sorta di gente; gente di ogni sorta; questa sorta di persone non mi piace_; e qualche altro in cui, come nel caso di "gente", non è presente un sostantivo, singolare o plurale che sia. Resta dunque l'unico, prezioso, caso di _questa sorta di persone non mi piace.
_
Il Devoto-Oli offre i seguenti esempi di _sorta = specie_: _che sorta di libro è questo?; in quel negozio troverai articoli di tutte le sorte; che sorta di scherzi sono questi?_
Nel senso di _sorta = qualità o modo di essere connesso a particolari circostanze_, mi propone _ero impedito da una sorta di timore_.

Insomma, anche se si ha l'impressione di una certa riluttanza, da parte dei due lessicografi, a prender partito, direi che per quanto riguarda la domanda posta da Alessandro si possa consigliargli il _plurale_ del sostantivo introdotto da "sorta di".

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Cari amici,
> Il vecchi Zingarelli, dopo aver operato l'equazione _sorta = specie, qualità, genere_, mi dà gli esempi seguenti: _ogni sorta di gente; gente di ogni sorta; questa sorta di persone non mi piace_; e qualche altro in cui, come nel caso di "gente", non è presente un sostantivo, singolare o plurale che sia. Resta dunque l'unico, prezioso, caso di _questa sorta di persone non mi piace.
> _
> Il Devoto-Oli offre i seguenti esempi di _sorta = specie_: _che sorta di libro è questo?; in quel negozio troverai articoli di tutte le sorte; che sorta di scherzi sono questi?_
> Nel senso di _sorta = qualità o modo di essere connesso a particolari circostanze_, mi propone _ero impedito da una sorta di timore_.
> 
> Insomma, anche se si ha l'impressione di una certa riluttanza, da parte dei due lessicografi, a prender partito, direi che per quanto riguarda la domanda posta da Alessandro si possa consigliargli il _plurale_ del sostantivo introdotto da "sorta di".
> 
> GS




Giorgio,più che d'accordo. Il plurale toglie ogni sorta di dubbio. Tra l'altro il nome _sorta _presenta forme irregolari ,per non parlare poi della deriva semantica avvenuta nel tempo. Sorta,sorte,sorti, stando ai dizionari, condividerebbero un'unica etimologia. Rimane da seguire il consiglio degli esperti e mettere più spesso mano al dizionario,parlando primariamente in prima persona.

Mi chiedo però che senso reale avrebbero le frasi " Ogni sorta di genti" e  " Genti di ogni sorta".  Fintanto ci sta bene accettare _genti _come pluralità distinguibili di etnie.


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... Mi chiedo però che senso reale avrebbero le frasi " Ogni sorta di genti" e  " Genti di ogni sorta".  Fintanto ci sta bene accettare _genti _come pluralità distinguibili di etnie.


Non sono madrelingua, quindi mi posso tranquillamente sbagliare, ma spontaneamente direi che che "ogni sorta di genti" significa appunto "ogni sorta di popoli/etnie/tribu ...". O non si dice?  

(per dir la verità, io probabilmente non ho mai usato il sostantivo _gente _ al plurale ...)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Francis.

_(per dir la verità, io probabilmente non ho mai usato il sostantivo gente al plurale ...)

_Adesso potrai farlo, magari parlando dell'Italia, la cui lingua ami tanto da averla imparata come nessuno di noi, penso, imparerà mai il bellissimo magiaro: basta che tu faccia riferimento a " le tanti _genti_ (i celti, i germani, gli arabi, i normanni, ecc.) che si sono succedute sul suolo di questa piccola penisola.

Un caro saluto.

GS

​


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Non sono madrelingua, quindi mi posso tranquillamente sbagliare, ma spontaneamente direi che che "ogni sorta di genti" significa appunto "ogni sorta di popoli/etnie/tribu ...". O non si dice?
> 
> (per dir la verità, io probabilmente non ho mai usato il sostantivo _gente _ al plurale ...)



Non sbagli,anzi,stai eccellendo con il tuo italiano!


----------



## pizzi

Alessandro_Persia said:


> (e così saremmo d'accapo!).



Occhio, A_P  http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/daccapo


----------

